# New grooming "table"



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I just ordered this mini grooming table from Petedge. I should get it tomorrow







Does anyone here have it? I hope it is decent! I need it to help me do his face... He is really good while I clipper his body, he lays down as soon as he hears it come on. I think he thinks it's massage time...! But the face is a different story! I hope it's not really pink...Pompom may have issues with it!!

Here it is:

[attachment=22607:attachment]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd be interested in knowing how it works out, too. I've "almost" ordered it a couple of times. Sophie's face is impossible to clean - it's the one thing in the world she hates the most - I would give anything to get her to let me wash her face - easily.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> I'd be interested in knowing how it works out, too. I've "almost" ordered it a couple of times. Sophie's face is impossible to clean - it's the one thing in the world she hates the most - I would give anything to get her to let me wash her face - easily.[/B]


 I can wash his face no problem, I just sit him on me, facing sideways, and put one side of his face against my stomach, and hold his head with one hand and wash with the other. It's the actual cutting his facial hair that I have trouble with! I groom him myself (always a learning process!). Anything to make my life easier would make me happy! I also bought a nail dremel since I cannot clip his nails









Diane


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=378671
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diane, thanks, I will have to try that. I've tried a version of it standing by the sink holding her against my body with one hand and washing with the other. I wind up wetter than Sophie. I honestly don't know how she can move her little head around as fast as she does.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I hope it works for you! I have a bigger one because I always have lots of cr*p on my grooming table and there would be no room for the dog if I got that little one.

[attachment=22609:attachment]

I can't even imagine how much stuff I'd knock off the table with the little round guy <strike>cos I'm such a spaz</strike>.







I don't shave my dogs faces but I scissor the length and I have to admit they are pretty good. My new puppy though? *shudders* Even trimming her feet is an experience. And not a good one.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> I hope it works for you! I have a bigger one because I always have lots of cr*p on my grooming table and there would be no room for the dog if I got that little one.
> 
> [attachment=22609:attachment]
> 
> ...


I'm actually going to put the little round one on my kitchen counter for grooming time (only use it when I trim). I'll buy some kind of organizer for the "stuff", some kind of plastic tupperware that I can easily bring to the kitchen. I can't wait till tomorrow!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hadn't seen that table before. It looks like a great idea! Let us know how it works for you. I like that you can store it quickly and not have to fold it up. I also like that it rotates so you don't have to keep turning the dog. Very clever! A lazy-susan for grooming!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have the same exact one from petedge!! it is perfect for brushing and easy to store in a closet. Benny can get a little annoying with trying to twist and turn to nip my fingers while i brush him...but a little treat here and there helps distract him lol. The table rotates too, which is good for getting all sides of them. All in all I love that table. The only thing that bothered me was that it only came in PINK...and Benny is a boy. lol


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

I also have that grooming table from PetEdge and I love it! It's the only way I can trim Minnie's nails without her snapping at me. I usually place it on the coffee table right in front of the couch and it's at the perfect level. I have also sat it on top of the dryer for a quick haircut. It's very stable and I love the fact that it rotates. And for me, the pink was a bonus! 

I highly recommend it! 

Amy


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> I just ordered this mini grooming table from Petedge. I should get it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these that I bought about 6 years ago from PetEdge. It's a little different than this one, as it doesn't have the non-slip mat on it so I had to put a towel on it to keep the girls from slipping. It worked out ok, but I wasn't that crazy about it. I didn't find it to be very stable when sitting on top of my kitchen table. Plus, I think my table sits too low so it wasn't really comfortable for me to use it for any length of time. The full sized grooming table works out better for me (and I can put all my stuff on it instead of leaving it sitting on the kitchen table







)


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey thanks for all the reviews. I saw that table on Pet Edge and then over the weekend I was at a pet supply place that had the same table. I think I might get it. I would love to be able to trim Wilson's nails, paw pads, and around his eyes in between grooming sessions. But he won't let me. When I take him up to the groomer's every two weeks to get it done he holds perfectly still on her table. So maybe it will work.

Can someone snap a picture of their fur baby on it-- I am wondering if it will be big enough for my larger than average Malt. 

Pom I hope it works for you!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I just ordered this mini grooming table from Petedge. I should get it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh, I love that! So cool and looks really compact. Let us know how it works out!

I can't imagine doing Ollie's hair while he's still a puppy--although I've been told that he is very well behaved by the groomers (which I find hard to believe, lol). But when he is older and more mello I would very much consider it....

Edited to add--I just looked at it at PetEdge--the price is incredible! $29.99!!

as it stands now I do his nails, pads, butt, eye hairs, ear hairs, etc. And, of course, baths. Really the only thing I don't know how to do is clip his head & body. 

The last groomer I brought him to did an unbelievably great job--far better than the other grooms he has had (or maybe it's because he's a tiny bit older now and is more well behaved for them??) So I will stick with her for a while......


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=378668
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, the price is great!! You are pretty good to do all you do with Ollie! I find those to be the most difficult part of the grooming (except the leg hair trimming!!!). I also ordered a nail dremmel, maybe he will let me give him a pedicure along with his "massage" (he loves the clipper on his body!) 

Diane and Pompom


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> Can someone snap a picture of their fur baby on it-- I am wondering if it will be big enough for my larger than average Malt.[/B]


Thats what I am curious to hear. If its big enough for Sunny I would love to get one of those, otherwise it might be time to break down and buy a real grooming table. I am moving a getting some new furniture anyways so now I have a good excuse to buy one.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Hey thanks for all the reviews. I saw that table on Pet Edge and then over the weekend I was at a pet supply place that had the same table. I think I might get it. I would love to be able to trim Wilson's nails, paw pads, and around his eyes in between grooming sessions. But he won't let me. When I take him up to the groomer's every two weeks to get it done he holds perfectly still on her table. So maybe it will work.
> 
> Can someone snap a picture of their fur baby on it-- I am wondering if it will be big enough for my larger than average Malt.
> 
> ...


Here is Benny on the "pink" table. He is 5 lbs...so there is still plenty of room on the table. (please excuse my messy kitchen in the background!)


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, how did it do? Did it keep him still? I'm having a really hard time with the face washing & top knot fixing myself.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh boy, Benny is so cute on that table. looks like Sparkey may even fit on there. I might get one too







it looks bigger than I imagined


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I tried it out for the first time yesterday and I LOVE it!! pompom weighs 7.5 pounds, and there is PLENTY of room for him. I was trimming his face and he kept wanting to lie down, but couldn't because of the "harness" thingy! Poor thing, he thought he was at the massage parlor, wanted to lie down to "enjoy" the session!!... I was also able to trim his LEGS!!! It was sooooooo much easier! I am usually afraid to cut his tongue, cause he is sneaky and fast and often will sniff and lick as I am cutting!! No more!!! He can't reach!! He was very calm, and let me do my business!! His legs actually look pretty good!! I am so happy with the small investment. My husband saw the table and asked me why I got the pink one!!! "sorry honey, they DON'T HAVE a blue one!!!". I give the table 2 thumbs up







It is very sturdy too! I'll get a picture next time... I was too excited as I was trimming, I forgot to get a picture!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Oh boy, Benny is so cute on that table. looks like Sparkey may even fit on there. I might get one too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i think sparkey would fit fine on there. Benny still squirms when i try to brush his face. But the table definitley helps and i think it's very reasonably priced.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been watching and waiting for your opinion
















That table looks perfect!!! I might have to order one too - thanks so much for showing us!









Where did u find the table for $29.99? When I found a PetEdge web-site, it was like $66.99...????
Can you give me the link so I can find it easier?


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the review! Benny looks too cute on there!

Here's the link:

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...D=6015&AS=1

I'm going to be ordering one too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Thanks for the review! Benny looks too cute on there!
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I tried it out for the first time yesterday and I LOVE it!! pompom weighs 7.5 pounds, and there is PLENTY of room for him. I was trimming his face and he kept wanting to lie down, but couldn't because of the "harness" thingy! Poor thing, he thought he was at the massage parlor, wanted to lie down to "enjoy" the session!!... I was also able to trim his LEGS!!! It was sooooooo much easier! I am usually afraid to cut his tongue, cause he is sneaky and fast and often will sniff and lick as I am cutting!! No more!!! He can't reach!! He was very calm, and let me do my business!! His legs actually look pretty good!! I am so happy with the small investment. My husband saw the table and asked me why I got the pink one!!! "sorry honey, they DON'T HAVE a blue one!!!". I give the table 2 thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the rotating part work? If it spins too easily, I'm afraid it wouldn't hold still, especially if the dog won't hold still.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

No it doesn't spin that easily. It's not wobbly at all. It's very sturdy. I never have a problem with it spinning out of control.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I ordered one yesterday


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Good, you can give us another opinion


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=378873
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay maybe i'm a freak for noticing, but i have the same galvanized bucket that you have on your countertop LMAO. i cant think of why i have it, where i got it from, or what i bought it for, but it currently houses a big fattie candle that my friend's daughter made for me at camp. LOL same bucket though









on topic.... the table looks like a great size, not so bulky and difficult to move around. once i get a normal-height table... i may invest in one


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381040
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha...that bucket is from bath and body works from like 8 years ago. I use it to hold all of Benny's brushes and combs!


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

My petedge order is coming today!! 

So hopefully this weekend I can have a good try with Daisy. I'm hoping to finally get a topknot in on my own!!

I'll let you guys know how it works out!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I got my order














it's pink







well I knew that. but this thing is bigger than I thought. it's great. heavy duty. Sparkey will fit no problem. and the leash pole thing is adjustable too. I hope Sparkey likes pink


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay,
So how do you table owners - think a future 8lb Malt will fit on this? Atticus is going to be about 8lbs - so his breeder thinks. I like the look, I like the price and while I might get a bigger one later - this would really be affordable now.

Thanks


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> Okay,
> So how do you table owners - think a future 8lb Malt will fit on this? Atticus is going to be about 8lbs - so his breeder thinks. I like the look, I like the price and while I might get a bigger one later - this would really be affordable now.
> 
> Thanks[/B]


I definitely think an 8 pound malt will fit on it. The platform measures 18 inches. Pompom measures about 14 inches from neck to end of back (before tail). He sits on it very comfortably, he can even lay on it. I really like it!!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> I hope it works for you! I have a bigger one because I always have lots of cr*p on my grooming table and there would be no room for the dog if I got that little one.
> 
> [attachment=22609:attachment]
> 
> ...


 

Stacy, I have the table just like yours and I ordered the shelf that goes under the table and it is wonderful to keep all of the supplies handy. Julia


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I could use this table I think. I don't actually groom, but I do bathe in between the grooming appointments and I could use this when I comb and dry. Can the pup back off of the little table?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK - I just ordered this table. It just looks like it'll make life easier on bathing day. Thanks.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok, before I go to bed I have to post these pictures real quick









Today was bath day, don't ask me why







but if you must know a little poo poo incident 

Here is my little monster ( still a little wet) , he is 12 lbs and fits just fine on this, he was scared to death of jumping down he is afraid of hight so I didn't even have to use the leash part

There is no way I'm jumping off of this thing




















did I ever tell you that I'm a boy and this is not my color ?












Are we done yet?


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

i ordered mines about 2 months ago... bruno seems to not mind being on it. for the price, i thought it was a really good deal!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> Ok, before I go to bed I have to post these pictures real quick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post had me LOL!! "There is no way I am junping off this thing"






















Those are great pictures. He is adorable







Pompom wishes they had it in blue also...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you for all the pics of doggies on the table! They all look so cute and well behaved









I will have to pick one up this weekend, Wilson will not let me brush his legs, trim the hair around his ears, trim his nails or hair on his paw pads. I am tired of taking him up to the groomer's ever 2 weeks to get that done. 

Fay- I love the picture of Sparkey looking over the edge.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for all of the pictures and reviews. Y'all talked me into it - I just ordered one.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I sure hope this works, I spent a while trying... Let's see... 


[attachment=22960:attachment]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I ordered this too - and because of the extreme shipping cost (the air mail option was going to cost over $100 so I didn't think the table was really worth $130!), I opted to have it sent surface mail (takes 8 - 10 weeks to get here) .... so good ol' PetEdge sent me my shipping confirmation to say my order was on its way ... however, minus the mini-table!! It was out of stock!!









It's now been 9 weeks since I placed my order, had I known the table wasn't available I would have taken the air mail option for shipping & the rest of my order would have been here in 4 days!!









But I'm glad the table is receiving such good reviews .... maybe I'll try again to order it.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> I ordered this too - and because of the extreme shipping cost (the air mail option was going to cost over $100 so I didn't think the table was really worth $130!), I opted to have it sent surface mail (takes 8 - 10 weeks to get here) .... so good ol' PetEdge sent me my shipping confirmation to say my order was on its way ... however, minus the mini-table!! It was out of stock!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Where do you live? The shipping from Petedge was only about 10$ and it arrived about 3 days later. Did you get the rest of the order? 

Diane and Pompom


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

> I just ordered this mini grooming table from Petedge. I should get it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a great idea


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> good ol' PetEdge sent me my shipping confirmation to say my order was on its way ... however, minus the mini-table!! It was out of stock!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh no, I hope I didn't order the last one. But once they have it in stock again they will ship it to you with the same price as they quoted you. so don't cancel the order









oh I just read your post again and it looks like you ordered 9 weeks ago. so I wonder how come they didn't send you one yet and they are sending the rest of us. it might just show up anyway. I think it is really a good quality for that price. my hubby couldn't believe the price when he saw it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Diane, we're in Sydney, Australia so with most of my orders from PetEdge the shipping costs as much, if not more than the goods I order.

Fay - unfortunately PetEdge cancel all backorders on international orders - if they don't have it, they inform me, but I have to order it again myself - and take pot luck of actually getting it! When I ordered the table, it didn't show as out of stock, it wasn't until they had packed & shipped the order that they kindly let me know.

Never mind, maybe I'll continue my search here..... or might ask my 'Bob the Builder' Dad to see if he can whip us up something .....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay, I have ordered the "table" - I'm excited about it! I also ordered enough elastics to see me into 2010, a grooming apron - since I tend to be soaked after each bath, and the scissors...it was all to get the lower shipping - I assure you!









I'm so glad that SM is just like consumer reports.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

I just got the grooming table yesterday. It's a fantastic little table for only $30!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I wish I had known about this table before ordering my huge one. Bella doesn't like it because of the non slip grip creases, I think it's because they're uncomfortable on her feet. The surface of the pink table looks fairly smooth but still non slip, a win win. I guess I will refrain, even though I truly do love pink. Bella likes me to comb her out on a pillow that I sit on the kitchen cabinet. I guess since it works for her it works for me. Since the cabinet is smooth I can spin her around on the pillow. She's always sitting down, so if I start grooming her myself I may get this table to help out with that, but for just combing the pillow works ok. I'm truly amazed by everyone here who does all the grooming theirself...I am soooo bad at that. Here's to your new pink tables and heres hoping my groomer never retires







Perhaps if I can sell my big one I will get the pink one...wow..I really held firm to my decision for a long time, lol.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I got my table today







Yipee. I was so excited, I opened it and put it together right in the front yard when the UPS man delivered it!!!!

I'm so glad you all told us about this table, I can't wait till bath day now.







It's so cool.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I called Pet Edge to ask if they plan to make the base any other color than pink. She said that it is now on the wish list for another color. Bijou aka "Studley" as my husband calls him would not aprove of pink.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I get mine on Friday!! I'm excited - but I confess that I also made a grooming appointment for Atticus in June - since toenails and annal glands scare me. I very excited to try out the table so Mr. Duck and Cover will let me dry his head.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I get mine on Friday!! I'm excited - but I confess that I also made a grooming appointment for Atticus in June - since toenails and annal glands scare me. I very excited to try out the table so Mr. Duck and Cover will let me dry his head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine go to the groomer every 5 weeks, but I give them a bath every week. I put Abbey on the stand and put the noose over her head - it seems like it's gonna work great!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm glad the table is working for you. 

I'm going to book a regular appt. w/the groomers (they are about a 40 min. drive from my house) I don't trust the one in my one horse town w/Atticus. I can keep up w/baths and such but nails and glands...so not willing to go there.







Butt matts are killing me right now - I get one side conquered..and then the next side..







they are tiny and easy to remove - they just seem to crop up quickly.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi
I wondered if you'd like to see the version we get over here (or maybe not







whatever







)
It's 18" in diameter also. Has a lock/release mechanism to stop it spinning "out of control" as it were and it's NOT pink.

Pip loves it so much he frequently falls asleep on it.
[attachment=23132:attachment]

And his big sister Daisy also fits, albeit "snuggly", on it. 
[attachment=23133:attachment]

Because I do the whole groom/clip thing at home, I don't know what I'd do without it


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Hi
> I wondered if you'd like to see the version we get over here (or maybe not
> 
> 
> ...


Lorraine, Your two look so tortured! Its painfully clear you neglect them







Where can I get me one of them contraptions? It's going to cost me an arm, two legs. plus the national debt to get one from the US, so where'd you get that ....???? Im living in a country thats part of the commonweath afterall, does that count??


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Not gonna tell you now.









Oh... OK then http://www.groomers-online.com/index.php?m...products_id=755 
It says 17" but measures to 18" :sheesh: Brit tape measures







You'll need to buy a grooming loop separately.

It's about twice the cost of the PetEdge one - once these strange exchange rates come into play. But, to me it was relative because the price is less than one grooming session for each of my tortured dogs. Plus it makes things easier on me poor ol' tortured back.

Delivery was free for me but they do ship Internationally (see under More Information on the left). Who knows the old Commonwealth bit could work. God Save the Queen 'n all that.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Not gonna tell you now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Although 75 quid!! are they havin' a tin bath?? Thats nearly $200 for me .... and I didn't even look at the shipping ..... back to the drawing board for me ......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I wish I had known about this table before ordering my huge one. Bella doesn't like it because of the non slip grip creases, I think it's because they're uncomfortable on her feet. The surface of the pink table looks fairly smooth but still non slip, a win win. I guess I will refrain, even though I truly do love pink. Bella likes me to comb her out on a pillow that I sit on the kitchen cabinet. I guess since it works for her it works for me. Since the cabinet is smooth I can spin her around on the pillow. She's always sitting down, so if I start grooming her myself I may get this table to help out with that, but for just combing the pillow works ok. I'm truly amazed by everyone here who does all the grooming theirself...I am soooo bad at that. Here's to your new pink tables and heres hoping my groomer never retires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brandy, Lady is the exact same way about the surface as Bella is! I solved the problem by draping a folded towel over it. I find it's easier to wash a towel than clean all the sprays, etc. off an uneven surface anyway.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Thanks! Although 75 quid!! are they havin' a tin bath?? Thats nearly $200 for me .... and I didn't even look at the shipping ..... back to the drawing board for me ......[/B]


Yep - pretty steep huh?







Starts with US$, then creative conversion rates, then import tax, then a load of mark-up, then VAT. Oh woe to those of us who do not live in civilised countries.







Tell ya' what:
I can send you a book of William Heath Robinson contraptions, _Blue Peter_ DVDs, empty cereal boxes, string, sticky-back plastic, anything at all like that... if it will help Bob the Builder at all


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Blue Peter_ DVDs, empty cereal boxes, string, sticky-back plastic, anything at all like that... if it will help Bob the Builder at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















sticky-back plastic!!














Haven't heard that, or thought about Blue Peter for YEARS!
















Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bath day was yesterday and honestly I don't know how I ever got along without this great table before!
It's perfect!!!










Here's a wet Archie
[attachment=23193:attachment]

Here's a dry Archie
[attachment=23194:attachment]

and here's one pissed off Abbey
"I'm not ready for a picture yet, mommy!!!







" get me dry and let me down, now!!
[attachment=23195:attachment]


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

OK, I joined the rest of you and ordered the table today along with 3 new pairs of scissors







I am looking forward to grooming Indy this weekend using his new turn table and my new scissors


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

I ordered one last week and can't wait for it to arrive. Whoever started this trend should get a commission. I also ordered a few toys I couldn't resist. I need to get a bigger toy box because I keep finding cute toys for Lily and Tinkerbell. Im worse than I ever was with my daughter, but they get so excited when I bring home new toys and we have so much fun playing. I ordered the bee hive and squirel/tree hide last week and they are anxiously awaiting them. Thanks for all the great tips.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I ordered one last week and can't wait for it to arrive. Whoever started this trend should get a commission. I also ordered a few toys I couldn't resist. I need to get a bigger toy box because I keep finding cute toys for Lily and Tinkerbell. Im worse than I ever was with my daughter, but they get so excited when I bring home new toys and we have so much fun playing. I ordered the bee hive and squirel/tree hide last week and they are anxiously awaiting them. Thanks for all the great tips.[/B]




*I ordered Indy the <span style="font-family:Comic">squirrel tree a few weeks ago and he loves it







We play fetch and he has a ball with all the squirrels one right after another....He has to drag the tree across the floor to get the squirrels out .....hehehe! My order from Petedge arrived today with the grooming table







Indy will get used to the Pink color, he is secure in his manly hood














Can't wait to try it out





















</span>*


----------

